# [ 2015 ] Insurance question



## myoakley (Jun 25, 2015)

My husband has health issues making vacation planning difficult.  I have read some excellent posts on travel insurance, but there is something I don't understand.  If you reserve your unit a year in advance, you wouldn't necessarily book the airfare so early.  So, when do you buy the travel insurance if you want to cover both the timeshare and the airfare?  Thank you for any clarification about this.


----------



## scotlass (Jun 25, 2015)

We use Allianz travel insurance and they state that they will cover a pre-existing condition if you purchase the insurance within 14 days of your first deposit.  I think you have to be in a condition that would allow you to travel at that point.  You would have to estimate how much the airfare would cost in order to cover your expenses.  I would call them and speak to an agent.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2015)

Travelguard is the same. 14 days or less from original deposit. So for timeshare vacay, we use the date when we book it- even though MF may have been paid for some time before that- and we make an educated guess on the airfare cost. I don't know if this is 100% accurate, as we've never had a claim (knock wood), but it seemed like a defensible position.

Jim


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jun 25, 2015)

We use Allianz. They are great. Had our first claim in January. Trip interruption returning from Thailand. Stuck in NY during the blizzard. Covered everything.

Two things to consider. Medical coverage during the trip. That's easy. Just buy the policy immediately upon booking first element of trip as others suggested. 

The other is reimbursement of hotel/air. Again, you will have to guess. But, make sure you guess as close as possible-but always check the next highest thousand. Allianz prices things in tiers. For example, if you say your trip is worth $4500.00, try $4995.00. Insurance is likely to be same cost. It will tick up at $5000.00 in value. Get whatever you can without paying more.  

Its great peace of mind, especially when traveling outside the country for us.


----------



## myoakley (Jun 25, 2015)

OK.  I understand.  Thanks.  Tuggers are the best!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Travelguard is the same. 14 days or less from original deposit. So for timeshare vacay, we use the date when we book it- even though MF may have been paid for some time before that- and we make an educated guess on the airfare cost. I don't know if this is 100% accurate, as we've never had a claim (knock wood), but it seemed like a defensible position.
> 
> Jim



Isn't this something you would want to know about FOR SURE before you buy insurance and travel instead of after when you have a denied claim?


----------



## scobrn (Jun 27, 2015)

*RCI travel insurance through Allianz, cheap but is it good*

Last year we had a problem getting a refund on a private rental in Cabo after hurricane Odile.  I was finally able to get my money back, but it wasn't easy.  I contacted RCI and other exchange companies to see what there policy was if you rent through them and then the timeshare closes due to an act of god.  RCI told me that they generally wouldn't cover you.  They said, "that's why they offer timeshare insurance.", or exchange protection.

This year, we rented 2 weeks through RCI in Cabo as "extra vacations" and purchased the travel insurance for $130.  I read the fine print though and it said that it didn't cover disasters or acts of god at the destination.  I called them up and they confirmed that.  

So my question to RCI is:  Why do you sell this "timehsare protection" insurance if it doesn't cover you if the timeshare doesn't honor the lodging you paid for.  Really makes you want to think twice before renting a timeshare vs. just staying at a hotel.  Hotels won't charge you if they don't give you your lodging.


----------



## heatherhamilton (Jul 9, 2015)

*Opinion*

We use Allianz Travel Insurance as they offers  various protection plans like Trip cancellation ,Trip Interruption ,24-hour hotline protection and also provide Coverage for financial default ..Make sure to get Insurance from Licensed Insurance companies of that state otherwise it would be difficult to file a claim against that company .

Public adjusters boca raton


----------



## emmagloor (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello, I think VacationGuard are doing it, simple and affordable, claims are processed quickly and paid automatically, to an account you specify or to whatever debit card you want, plus minimum paperwork and the traditional hassles are easy to make, I think CSA also covers airfare you can be sure using their website here : insurance if you dont want to go through Vacationguard

_[Note OP's link is to 2009 TUG thread with info about CSA Travel Protection insurance.]_


----------



## easyrider (Apr 14, 2016)

We use Allianz and it is purchased when we purchase our airfare through Alaska Airlines. As far as values go, I do not use the actual amounts of the trip. I get close enough by guessing. Im more concerned with the medical and repatriation parts of the insurance than I am of my timeshare, luggage or airfare.

Bill


----------



## cargo13 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Csa travel protection*

Here is a travel insurance comparison website:  http://travel-insurance-review.toptenreviews.com/

It outlines the coverages so you can pick which you most need and explains which each insurance provider is best with.  

These providers cover travel insurance but we found that CSA TRAVEL PROTECTION also has a www.vacationrentalinsurance.com plan that covers travel but  also property damage protection (for time shares, vacation rentals, etc).


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 16, 2016)

If you haven't already, check whether your credit card provides trip cancellation insurance.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 17, 2016)

I use CSA. You can add on additional insurance throughout the year as needed.


----------

